# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  wad is the differance between ruby cichlids and juwel cichl

## jonapur



----------


## budak

do you have the scientific names of the fish you are trying to ID? Common names are fairly useless in pinpointing a species.

----------

